# Single pin?



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

How many single pin shooters out there?...............I shoot single pin on my compound, and instinctive on the curve(not good yet).......


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

90% of my SHOTS are using a single pin. But, I have pins set out to 40 yards. I used to think i didn't need them, but, it has paid off more than once.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Single pin thats adjustable here, but it really doesnt need to move till a little past 30 yards


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

When I shot a compound, those many years ago, I shot one pin....it was dead on at 25...just a bit high at 20 and a touch low at 30. No thinking, a system that works for a me.

My oldest has two pins (stubborn, hard headed, do it her own way...like her mother)

My youngest shoots one pin as I suggested.


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

I have shot single pin for years on my compound. My hunting here is always very short range and usually from a tree or tripod. I did go to a three pin set up for an elk hunt, but where I hunt in Texas it is a single pin.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I used to only have a single pin. Basically, shot just as Chunky described. 

However, several years ago I started sighting in some long range pins to use as guides for longer range shots that I cannot predict.

Example: It's bow season and you just shot a nice animal and he runs out of sight. You wait the appropriate amount of time and start after him. Unexpectedly the animal is not dead and jumps up and runs out 35-40 yards from you and stops. You're not sure of the exact distance, but, you know you can't move closer. If you have a single pin, where do you hold?

Without belaboring the example, this is why I like to have those pins. Almost this exact scenario happened to me a few years ago with an Auodad. I was sure glad I had those longer range pins as a reference when I had to make a snap decision and take a quick shot.

Just something to consider.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I have been using a single pin site for three years and love it. From approximately 15 to 35 there is about 3 inches of travel:

15 yards about an inch high
25 yards dead on
35 yards about two inches low

After 35 yards it drops off pretty fast. I shoot at a 50 yards and have to aim at the top of my target (which is about a foot high).

If something is past 35 yards I really do not need to be shooting at it anyway.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Chunky said:


> When I shot a compound, those many years ago, I shot one pin....it was dead on at 25...just a bit high at 20 and a touch low at 30. No thinking, a system that works for a me.
> 
> My oldest has two pins (stubborn, hard headed, do it her own way...like her mother)
> 
> My youngest shoots one pin as I suggested.


Mine is setup the same, when I use it.

As for the daughters......been there, done that and got the T-shirt, good luck...


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I have an HHA single pin adjustable sight and love it. Its good out to 60 yards if your steady enough to shoot that far. It has never came off twenty for me in a hunting situation but its fun to practice with it if you have a range finder.


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

I shoot a 3 pin sight but decided to get away from my pins at 20, 30, and 35. 

I now have a pin at 25 and it is great from 20-35 yards. That is my shooting range.

I did set the other two pins and they are dialed in at 40 and 55 and I have been practicing with them and actually shooting quite well. I like having the pins spaced apart and not on top of each other... Just my thoughts...


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

1 pin for 25 yrs, if you don't know the distance what does it matter how many pins you have....WW


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

I used a single pin for decades, works fine, but now that I am hunting ground blinds where I can set up a chair next to me and keep my bionoculars coffee and rangefinder at hand and use it without being detected, I have gone to three pins, with a rangefinder and additional pins sighted in I believe you can be a bit more accurate.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I shoot with 2 pins. One for 20 yards and under, one sighted in at 30. Thats my shooting area, i'm not making over a 30 yard shot. Not yet..


----------



## mudhog (May 9, 2005)

single pin. thats funny when I first started bow hunting I had 5 pins stacked up, now for last 10 years I use one pin. My stands are set up to where I can only shoot 20 yards at the most, any farther and its heavy brush. 90% of my shots have been less then 10 yards.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I just started messing with a bow and actually sitting in a bow blind last year. Well, I pull my bow out of the case this last Friday and totally screwed up 4 arrows because I had forgotten what the pins were set on (4).. I like the one pin idea. Them other three are gonna be gone now.. I agree with the Not More than 90 feet away, I don't need to be attempting shots beyond that.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

A lot of deer lived longer because I shot bows with more than one pin! I get buck fever REAL BAD. Even though I have guided trophy deer hunters on some really nice deer...managed a deer heard for quite a few years back in the 80's on a commerical hunting property...I get it super bad if it has horns and just real bad if it doesn't. LOL

The single pin made me focus better...the bow I'm shooting now has a bunch, but I'm too lazy to remove the extra pins, so far everything has bit the dust that I have shot at. I guess that just jinked next weekend!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

one at 20 and one at 40

unfortunately I am left handed and left eyed, but shoot right handed


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> one at 20 and one at 40
> 
> unfortunately I am left handed and left eyed, but shoot right handed


My wife is too...she is right handed though, shoots right but left eyed...Hows that working for you? She can't shoot with one eye open...even with a shotgun.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Captn C said:


> My wife is too...she is right handed though, shoots right but left eyed...Hows that working for you? She can't shoot with one eye open...even with a shotgun.


I always thought IF you shot R and were L eyed theres no way to shoot with both eyes open, with a shotgun you'll have a automatic lead on a R to L bird....WW


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> I always thought IF you shot R and were L eyed theres no way to shoot with both eyes open, with a shotgun you'll have a automatic lead on a R to L bird....WW


 WHOOPS...typo...like it is my first! LOL NOT!

I meant to say she can't shoot her shotgun with both eyes open...cause like you said it throws the shot way off.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i shoot all firearms left handed and left eyed....

prob. is/was that when i was a kid there were no left handed bows avail., so I mark off the pin with my left eye then shoot instinctive off the arrow point, no release or peep, just 3 finger glove and the 2 pins. I am not super accurate obviously but in a coffee can lid sized pattern which is close enough for the shots I take with rocky mountain supremes, they punch a huge hole.

close enough........5 deer, several hogs and other stuff.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I am right handed and left eyed... I shoot alot better with both eyes open. That is why I shoot a single pin site because I see two dots (I can tell the dominant dot, it is brighter). It is hard to explain what I see through the peep but I am real accurate now shooting with both eyes open. Just shooting with my right eye (non-dominate) had me in a group of about coffee can at 30 yards now with both eyes open I group about the size of a skoal can or smaller.

If you are left eyed and shoot right try a single pin site and both eyes open... it will take some practice but in the long run you will be more accurate.


----------

